# Rep. Warren's Breastfeeding Bill: Michigan



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Passing along some exciting breastfeeding legislation news (posted with permission of Kim Easter, Rep. Warren's legislative assistant, to publish at _Mothering_):

Quote:

Michigan State Representative Rebekah Warren (D-Ann Arbor) has
introduced House Bill 5515 in the Michigan House of Representatives. HB
5515 would allow a woman to breastfeed anywhere she may otherwise
legally be. You can see it online at www.michiganlegislature.org; just
enter "5515" in the field for bill number. HB 5515 has been referred to
the House Judiciary Committee, and testimony will be taken on Wednesday,
December 2 at 10:30 AM. The House Judiciary Committee will meet in Room
521 of the House Office Building in Lansing. The House Office Building
is at 124 N. Capitol, at the corner of Capitol and Ottawa in downtown
Lansing.

EXPRESS SUPPORT

Now is the time for supporters of the legislation to contact members of
the committee to express support for HB 5515! Each person should write
to all the committee members and to his or her own Representative and
state that they support HB 5515. The committee is chaired by Rep. Mark
S. Meadows. Here is a list of all the members and their email
addresses:

Mark S. Meadows (D), Committee Chair, 69th District
([email protected])
Ellen Cogen Lipton (D), Majority Vice-Chair, 27th District
([email protected])
Lisa Brown (D), 39th District ([email protected])
Bob Constan (D), 16th District; ([email protected])
Marc R. Corriveau (D), 20th District ( [email protected])
Andy Coulouris (D), 95th District ([email protected])
Andrew J. Kandrevas (D), 13th District ([email protected])
Bettie Cook Scott (D), 3rd District ([email protected])
Rebekah Warren (D), 53rd District ([email protected])
Tonya Schuitmaker (R), Minority Vice-Chair, 80th District
([email protected])
Justin Amash (R), 72nd District ([email protected])
Joseph Haveman (R), 90th District ([email protected])
Rick Jones (R), 71st District ([email protected])
Eileen Kowall (R), 44th District ([email protected])
Tory Rocca (R), 30th District ([email protected])

Malika Abdul-Basir, Committee Clerk
517-373-7256
[email protected]

A Michigan resident may find out who his or her own Representative is at
http://house.michigan.gov/find_a_rep.asp

ATTEND THE HEARING

Anyone may attend Wednesday, Dec. 2 10:30 AM hearing. Anyone may
testify, even without advance notice.

If someone would like to testify but cannot attend, he or she may mail
or email their testimony to me in advance of the hearing. Even if
someone prefers not to testify, their attendance at a hearing and
personal correspondence with committee members and his or her own
legislators are important in influencing the decision-making process.

The purpose of testimony given should be informational so that committee
members can vote on the bill with as full an understanding as possible
of all sides of the issue it addresses, and the consequences of its
passage. I suggest a witness prepare testimony in advance and keep the
testimony short and to the point.

When you testify, identify who you are and, if you represent a group,
give the name of the group. At the beginning of your remarks, state
that you are testifying in support of the bill. Relate your group's or
your own experience or views directly to the issue.

If you are asked a hostile question, keep a cool head. Don't be afraid
to stop and think for a minute to answer a question properly. If you
don't have the answer, never guess-request permission to file a detailed
response at a later date.


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

It really only takes a minute to call or email your Rep!!


----------



## Elecampane (Mar 12, 2008)

Looks like I've got some letters to write!


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Awesome!! Thank you for taking action to support the bill


----------



## oakparkveggie (May 7, 2004)

just emailed!


----------



## detroitgirl77 (Oct 26, 2007)

Great news. I will be definitely doing some emailing.


----------



## LilyRN (Oct 27, 2009)

Just got done emailing. I will definitely be in Lansing on Wednesday, too.


----------

